# Icd 10 - I work for an outsource



## aochoa (Oct 5, 2011)

I work for an outsource billing company.  Does anyone know of a good seminar of webinar to prepare for t ICD 10?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 5, 2011)

send me your e-mail and I will send you some info, where are you located?


----------



## aochoa (Oct 5, 2011)

My email is pbscoding@aol.com, I am located in El Paso, Tx. Thank you.


----------

